# New Nikon 300/4 VR II on the way.......soon?



## Plainsman (Oct 13, 2013)

The current 300/4 non VR lens is by all accounts very sharp - even wide open.

This new prime will likely to be even sharper and lighter and could be a real stunner especially with D7100 type high res Nikon's bodies. 

And with a new 1.4xTC also coming along you have the potential of a very nice 420/5.6 VR II as well. Canon - where are you?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 13, 2013)

Plainsman said:


> The current 300/4 non VR lens is by all accounts very sharp - even wide open.
> 
> This new prime will likely to be even sharper and lighter and could be a real stunner especially with D7100 type high res Nikon's bodies.
> 
> And with a new 1.4xTC also coming along you have the potential of a very nice 420/5.6 VR II as well. Canon - where are you?


While Nikon is still in the process of introducing a 300mm f/4 lens with Image Stabilization (VR), Canon had already made it over *15 years ago* ... if you really need it, go buy it. FYI, I am not a blind Canon fanboy,I also use Nikon cameras (currently D7100) ... while Nikon was/is 5hitting on their customers with oily sensors and over heating speedlites, Canon has been building a great lineup of awesome lenses ... so the correct question you should be asking is "Where are you Nikon".


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 13, 2013)

Plainsman said:


> New Nikon 300/4 VR II on the way
> 
> The current 300/4 non VR lens is by all accounts very sharp - even wide open.



If the current lens doesn't have VR, how can they release a 300/4 VR *II*?? Freudian slip to give credit to Nikon for something they haven't done?

Better late than never for a 300/4 VR, I guess. But as pointed out, they're _really_ late to the party. Oh, and where's their 400/5.6 prime?


----------

